# New Photos of 30 Foot Winter Custom Yachts Build



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Got some new photos in addition to these on the website. Boat has been flipped and bulkheads are starting to go in. Also, there is new information about the Koden searchlight sonar which will be placed on the boat. Just visit the website at www.projecttarpon.com/boat.html


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

A lot more updated photos on website - www.projecttarpon.com/boat.html


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It's looking great, Scott!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Mont... looks like we are going to have Marlin Magazine do a full page ad on the boat too. If we take delivery on schedule on June 1st, it will be the fastest built 25+ foot Carolina, cold molded boat in history. Boats going to have some cool stuff, teak covering boards, synthetic teak decking, searchlight sonar.... etc. I have no doubt it's going to catch tarpon.... which is of course what it's built for. There is not a single fish box on the boat... just a stern mounted live well.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Updated Photos on the website - Project Tarpon Boat


----------



## Die Terrorists Die (Sep 18, 2009)

Thats cool!


----------



## jaredchasteen (Jun 15, 2005)

*Die Terrorists Die*

I love this name. the best so far......sorry for the spam


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Just to make life easier, you can either go to my page for all the photos or you can go to this post for just a few of the older photos - http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=253926


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

A whole lot more updated Photos on Website - www.ProjectTarpon.com/boat.html - here are just a few of the new ones.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It's really turning out pretty, Scott. That old school classic look is hard to beat.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Mont - yep.... at one time I was even thinking about naming her "Old School" - but the original name of my old Shamrock won out.... will name her "Migration" after the old Shamrock that I had forever and caught so many tarpon....

She looks like a shrunk down 60 foot classic Carolina sportfish - same lines.... Could have named her "half pint" too I guess... The pictures don't do the bow justice... it is massive for the size boat.

This image shows the amount of flare better -


----------



## Sambo (Mar 6, 2010)

Really clean look. :cheers:


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Decks in by end of week...*

Should update photos on website by the end of the week - here is a teaser on what is coming... got this over my phone last night...


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

If you are wondering what the thru-hulls are -

From left to right:

Livewell
Saltwater
Holding tank discharge
Head pickup
Head discharge


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Are you installing a bow thruster on the front?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Already done....


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Good... I wish the shamrock had bow thrusters. A single screw can make you look like an idiot while docking.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Yea, a single screw with a pocket certainly can. My old Shamrock with a keel parked great and was easy to handle... I think this bad boy is going to have some torque... plus, it will make it easier fighting fish, I would think. I'm sure that thruster is going to freak a tarpon out when it goes off.. .may have to nickname it the "jump thruster".


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

That is really cool. She is taking shape with some absolutely gorgeous lines!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Updated Photos*

Many more Updated Photos, in addition to these two, on the web page - http://www.projecttarpon.com/boat.html


----------



## steve74 (May 2, 2006)

That is a beautiful hull, I love the Carolina flare. What made you decide to select gas over a diesel engine?


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Scott, this is coming along really nicely. Can't wait to see the real deal


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

steve74 said:


> That is a beautiful hull, I love the Carolina flare. What made you decide to select gas over a diesel engine?


In a word, "tarpon".... gas = quiet

Just going to have to trust me on this one.... lots of experience. For trolling **** pops, gas beats diesel hands down...

This thing will have dual exhausts, dual mufflers, baffled exhausts... she should be nice and quiet.


----------



## steve74 (May 2, 2006)

Scott said:


> In a word, "tarpon".... gas = quiet
> 
> Just going to have to trust me on this one.... lots of experience. For trolling **** pops, gas beats diesel hands down...
> 
> This thing will have dual exhausts, dual mufflers, baffled exhausts... she should be nice and quiet.


Make sense. My boat is a 24' straight inboard with a gas engine and its very quite while trolling. The only time I wish I had a diesel is when hearing all the news of ethanol issues, but on a new boat, this is not a problem.

Looking forward to seeing the pics to completion!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*New Pictures Loaded on Website*

Lots more pics on the website - www.ProjectTarpon.com/boat.html


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Here's one more for you...


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Engine went in...*

Engine went in for some measurements. A lot of new pictures on the website - http://www.ProjectTarpon.com/boat.html

These photos show the scale of the boat - remember, this is a big 8.1 L engine.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

are those mini air springs that will be incorporated into the engine mounts?

If so thats pretty cool....


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Nothing special - just standard Crusader mounts... 

Vibration-Free Mounts
♦Precision precompressed adjustable
mount
♦Vibration isolators for vibration-free
performance
♦Versatile six-way adjustment for
trouble-free installation
♦Unique rear mount system provides
double support for added stability
and strength
♦Self-adjusting to stringer surface


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*New Photos on Website*

A lot of new photos on the website today... maybe, I can almost see the finish line???

http://www.ProjectTarpon.com/boat.html


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Gotta love this...*

Gotta love going "classic" and "old school" -


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I'll stick to my digital gauges.  To each his own.

Brandon


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Been there... done that..... fought that.... sick of that... going old school... less headache.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Is the engine forward than most or is that just the angle of the picture?

Looks GREAT!!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Angle of the picture... it's pretty much in the middle of the boat, maybe a little aft due to the pocket.


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Shellbank Island (Dec 26, 2009)

She is so sweet! I enjoyed looking at all the pics, and you have a great website Scott.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Great work Scott! :cheers:


----------



## Old salt (May 21, 2004)

From the pictures, the bow looks completely free from obstructions. Do you foresee someone with a fly rod up there if conditions allow?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Yea, I guess somebody could fly fish if they wanted to... but none of my regular crew do that... so possible, yes - likely, no...

Is anybody having problems with format on any of the other www.projecttarpon.com pages. I looked at them on another computer last night and the formatting was all screwed up. Thanks.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Couple new pictures... more coming soon.... Just set it on a trailer to get some measurements so they can get the trailer built specifically for this boat.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

A lot more new pictures on the website - http://www.ProjectTarpon.com/boat.html


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Now that is a beautiful boat.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

it's really looking nice, Scott.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Carolina Custom Towers Top*

The top and console are coming along nicely. Check out the BOAT PAGE for more pictures...


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

A lot more new photos posted on the ProjectTarpon.com website - http://www.projecttarpon.com/boat.html - here are just a few.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow, great build! She looking beautiful. Any idea what the estimated cost is gonna be?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Any idea what the estimated cost is gonna be?


Yea, on a custom build you always get a construction contract up front. You may have change orders but those you work through as you move through the build.

The cost on any custom boat is always dependent on every little option you stick in it or change along the way and is basically a bid based on your custom base boat that you start with. So, it's impossible to quote a specific $ for $ price, but what I can tell you is the cost is about the same as buying a new 31 foot Contender with twin outboards.


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

Super nice and alot of detail!!!


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Scott said:


> Yea, on a custom build you always get a construction contract up front. You may have change orders but those you work through as you move through the build.
> 
> The cost on any custom boat is always dependent on every little option you stick in it or change along the way and is basically a bid based on your custom base boat that you start with. So, it's impossible to quote a specific $ for $ price, but what I can tell you is the cost is about the same as buying a new 31 foot Contender with twin outboards.


I would've expected it to be much more than that...


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice boat! Look forward to seeing pics of it finished.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Many more updated pictures on the website, here are just a few - http://www.projecttarpon.com/boat.html


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Updates*

Sorry for the delay... getting close to the end, the final stretch - you can see all of the build at http://www.projecttarpon.com/boat.html along with a lot more new photos other than just this one!!!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Sea trial images.... see lots more at http://www.projecttarpon.com/boat.html


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Congrats on getting her wet, Scott. Now it needs some slime and it will be a real fishin' boat.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

That's sweet! 

What's in the stall next to it?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

That's a 60 footer. They're starting work on a 62 as well.

http://www.wintercustomyachts.com


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Blue Water Roughneck (May 22, 2004)

Beautiful Boat Scott. I am interested to know why you chose Saluira as the home port for registration? I'm sure there is a great story behind doing so. 

Congrats again, you built a first class custom boat that I know you will enjoy. Those tarpon better look out now.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Saluria, TX*

Where the heck is Saluria, TX?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Need to know your Texas history a little I guess - since Pass Cavallo is one of the last great passes on the coast and probably the last great completely natural pass in Texas where large tarpon frequent these days (and just about my favorite place to fish for them), Saluria was a natural port to call home for a boat that is made just for tarpon fishing... Saluria is still on the USGS list of recognized places in the US so, it is available as a port - at least it should be - we'll know when the documentation papers go through.

Here is a little history lesson...

SALURIA, TEXAS. Saluria was on the eastern end of Matagorda Island in southern Calhoun County. During the 1850s Saluria became a thriving port and ranching center. Also known as Port Saluria, this settlement was started on Matagorda Island about 1845 when the Texas government lost interest in establishing Port Calhoun as a major port of entry. Almost all of the Morgan Ship line and others called at Saluria.

Because Hawes' wharf extended into deep water, a lot of goods destined for other places were unloaded at the wharf and reshipped by lighters. Lighters were ships with shallower drafts and allowed them to enter the shallow areas of the bay with less fear of grounding. The lighters made regular trips between Matagorda Bay ports and ports to the south. Most of the oceangoing ships used Saluria as one of their principal bases.

Although Saluria was an adequate deepwater port, one of the drawbacks at Saluria was the close proximity to the powerful Pass Cavallo currents which made docking difficult for ships. After one of the Morgan Line ships went aground on January 9, 1851 due to crosscurrents at the pass, the company decided against their ships landing at Saluria. In June of that year, a severe storm caused severe wind and water damage at Saluria. It also lost its customshouse to the town of La Salle during the 1850s.

During the Civil War a great deal of damage was done to Saluria by Confederate forces. In December of 1862, orders were given to disperse the cattle, torch the buildings, blow up the Matagorda Lighthouse, and destroy the wharf so that the facilities at Saluria would not fall into the hands of the Union forces. After Union soldiers overran Fort Esperanza, they used Saluria as a campsite. When the Union forces left there was little left of the town.

After the war, capital to rebuild the town of Saluria and the seaport facilities was not available. A few people stayed on but the storm of 1875 destroyed what little rebuilding had taken place but it still did not die. A few homes were built and the community barely existed until the mighty storm of 1886. In that storm three lives were lost and all houses were destroyed and it brought Saluria, the port, to an end.

By 1904 a rural school with one teacher and seven white students was the only vestige of the community, and by 1936 even the school had been abandoned.


----------



## bloowater (Mar 25, 2010)

Now all you need to do is get some slime on it


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Boat looks beautiful Scott!


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Scott said:


> Need to know your Texas history a little I guess - since Pass Cavallo is one of the last great passes on the coast and probably the last great completely natural pass in Texas where large tarpon frequent these days (and just about my favorite place to fish for them), Saluria was a natural port to call home for a boat that is made just for tarpon fishing... Saluria is still on the USGS list of recognized places in the US so, it is available as a port - at least it should be - we'll know when the documentation papers go through.
> 
> Here is a little history lesson...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I did not know that Saluria history went that far back. It mentioned the "Hawes warf". I wonder if it's the family of Johnny Hawes of the Fishing Center in POC?


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh, btw, where are you going to moor this beatiful babe?


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

On her trailer mostly.... she'll be in and out lots of places.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Check out all the photos.... taking delivery soon!!!!

http://www.projecttarpon.com/boat.html


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

BADASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I would have liked to see more room forward for fighting fish. Its a long reach from the interior front of the boat all the way to the bow. Otherwise very nice looking boat.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

great white fisherman said:


> I would have liked to see more room forward for fighting fish. Its a long reach from the interior front of the boat all the way to the bow. Otherwise very nice looking boat.


I believe that may be set up as a casting and sight platform, I may be wrong.

The boat is sweet! I really like the step stool.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

The step was placed in as a possible add-on to assist in visibility. We did it, tweeked it some and now there will be one placed that is teak and fits the rest of the boat. That's the great thing about a custom build... you get to make changes that work for you.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

great white fisherman said:


> I would have liked to see more room forward for fighting fish. Its a long reach from the interior front of the boat all the way to the bow. Otherwise very nice looking boat.


With an inboard, there is no reason to fight fish from the front of the boat.

And the bow is used as a casting platform. Much easier to cast from up high versus slinging from inside the boat.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Congratulations. That is one gorgeous boat! I'm particularly impressed by the pop-up electronics pod. That is a really good idea.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Great build CONGRATS! TW


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

great white fisherman said:


> I would have liked to see more room forward for fighting fish. Its a long reach from the interior front of the boat all the way to the bow. Otherwise very nice looking boat.


:headknock Tard.

Scott that is an absolutely beautiful boat. Congrats.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't know if your a great boat builder or an artist. That is one awsome boat, and thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

DRILHER said:


> I don't know if your a great boat builder or an artist. That is one awsome boat, and thanks for sharing it with us.


The builder is Winter Custom Yachts out of Apex, North Carolina.

They produce some incredibly awesome, competitively priced, custom built boats. Their website is http://www.wintercustomyachts.com

You can see some of their boat photos HERE

Be sure and tell them I sent you their way.

They are a young company and absolutely fantastic to work with. As an example, when I sea trialed the boat, the owner of the company, the independent naval architect that designed the boat and the electronics installer were all on the boat. Try and get that kind of service from a production boat. We ran her, tweeked a few things and changed a few designs to get her just right. I'll never buy another production boat again.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Got a few things to tweek as we move forward but she is gorgeous. Thanks Tim and your whole crew for your hard work and dedication. Here is a photo of her all hooked up to the truck and ready to roll.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

man you must really love tarpon.... 

really really really awesome there... you have alot of patience as well going through the entire custom process.

Oh, there are no tarpon in cavallo pass, but they are all over SLP in Galveston...


----------



## DeepSeaRedneck (Jun 20, 2010)

THAT IS ONE BAD AS* HOLE PACKAGE DEAL.. Everthing you did on the boat is sweet.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Awesome rig!! I look forward to seeing it in pass C in the next couple months....I'll be watching for you. Also a great read on Saluria, the history of the Matagorda Bay complex is pretty amazing.


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

That is a very nice setup!!!!!!! Tight lines!!!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

So when are you booking trips. I should book not for the fish but just to ride on this boat.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

*Night Shots*

Night Shots of the new boat and lights...


----------

